# Ten of the Best



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

The GTROC Ten of the Best Team needs one more member so if you want to have a go please contact me straight away. Don't worry if you think your car is not good enough just have a go!

I must be contacted By Thursday (tomorrow) at noon as it is cut off for entries the following day.

Come on guys and gals have a go!


.


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Come on guys!!:squintdan


----------



## Silverback2 (Oct 13, 2009)

Me and Marcus would love to do this, but we're both in with a good chance of a season podium in T/A, so there's no chance of skipping a round.


----------

